# Trying New ROM...suggestions...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I figure its time to flash a new ROM...I am not a fan of Sense, but if something is quick I may give it a try...so far I have downloaded the most recent SFK's JBCm7, SkyRaider 1.3 (I'm not sure I ever tried this ROM, surprising huh?), and JellyBlur 1.3...all to my computer, haven't flashed them yet.

I use Bluetooth a lot, so something that is solid with Bluetooth and has a great camera is a plus as well...


----------



## thecontrolm7cl (Jun 24, 2011)

+1 for SFK


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea been running the original JBCm7 for a while, don't know if he changed anything yet or upgraded anything...I may try the other two ROMS and see how they are


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

+1 for sfk. Infected eternity is also really good if you don't mind sense.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ehh...eternity was always very slow compared to other Sense ROMs I tried


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Ehh...eternity was always very slow compared to other Sense ROMs I tried


 if you run a sense rom use ziggys kernel overclocked a tad with performance governor. Fast!


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

+1 for SFK JBcm7


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tried Jellyblur...was pretty disappointing...tons of unnecessary apps and very slow..also a lot of things force closing etc..I may go back to SFK's JBCM7...I am going to give Sky Raider a shot first


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Try out Skyraider. I'm the first person to complain about how slow Sense is, but I love Skyraider. lhtfp69 did wonders with it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Jbcm7 and the jellyblur both runs great. May not be a fan of jester but will give him props on jellyblur Eternity rom sorry runs hot especially when charging and lags real bad. I rather run 1.4 soab than that buggy rom.

Also for jellyblur I got rid of go launcher and all the bloat he put on it and run holo launcher and makes that rom better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Obaterista93 said:


> Try out Skyraider. I'm the first person to complain about how slow Sense is, but I love Skyraider. lhtfp69 did wonders with it.


Yeah Skyraider blows any other sense rom away! It has the perfect combination of everything.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea I am going to give SkyRaider a shot even though I don't like Sense


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So far I like SkyRaider...especially with Holo Launcher and its nice having the Sense camera, I will give this a shot for a couple days and see if it is fast enough for me...should I keep the stock kernel or try something else?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I think you can use the sense 3.5 camera apk from 1.4 soab on that rom. I think that's what I did. 3.5 camera I think is the best besides liquids ics rom camera.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

CC268 said:


> So far I like SkyRaider...especially with Holo Launcher and its nice having the Sense camera, I will give this a shot for a couple days and see if it is fast enough for me...should I keep the stock kernel or try something else?


I've tried other kernels but it always seems to mess something up. I personally just stick with the stock kernel. I think the rom is very fast with no lag like it is. And since you Said you like Bluetooth , this should have a more stable connection than some cm7 roms w/ great battery life as well


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh yeah Skyraider has some really cool themes too. For example: ics, dark horse, and a couple others.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> So far I like SkyRaider...especially with Holo Launcher and its nice having the Sense camera, I will give this a shot for a couple days and see if it is fast enough for me...should I keep the stock kernel or try something else?


adrynalyne's cifs tun6 and 3++ kernels work well, but the included kernel works great on skyraider. imo's 5.2 kernel is solid, but isn't an anykernel and will overwrite Ihtfp69's ramdisk tweaks and possibly interfere with wifi. Also, for the best skyraider experience, make sure to use a file explorer, go into the build prop, find the call screen line, and change it to equals zero. equals zero gives you the sense 2.1 call screen that will persist through reboots and isn't prone to the call answer bug that the 3.0 incoming call screen has.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Jbcm7 and the jellyblur both runs great. May not be a fan of jester but will give him props on jellyblur Eternity rom sorry runs hot especially when charging and lags real bad. I rather run 1.4 soab than that buggy rom.
> 
> Also for jellyblur I got rid of go launcher and all the bloat he put on it and run holo launcher and makes that rom better.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 So basically. You're running my CM7? ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

NickxxSfk said:


> So basically. You're running my CM7? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yep but I didn't want to say that lol.

Actually back on your rom

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

CC268 said:


> So far I like SkyRaider...especially with Holo Launcher and its nice having the Sense camera, I will give this a shot for a couple days and see if it is fast enough for me...should I keep the stock kernel or try something else?


 use ziggys kernel. Set it to like 1200/368 and use performance governor. very fast and smooth.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Yep but I didn't want to say that lol.
> 
> Actually back on your rom
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah my two preferred roms are skyraider for sense or nick's for aosp, both run solid. Skyraider for all the options, and both for the stability. Only times I get reboots, are pretty much because I've tweaked it a little to far lol.

I don't like suggesting kernels a whole lot, because there are so many things you can edit to make it faster. But if I had to pick, Adr's 3++ kernel for sense, zeus stock second, and imo's third. For aosp I only use tiamats. I put imo's back on for half of my day today with the same settings as tiamats, and it just killed my battery (performance was good though), even with same voltages. I tried xooms for a day but the lag was annoying me and I switched back.

My biggest suggestion, edit the sysctl conf for a performance increase if you like your setup but it's just a tad slow. I don't notice a difference using swap (mainly on imo's kernel); zram doesn't do much either for me. I just use setcpu to boost the min cpu speed up when the screen is on, as most kernels have smartassv2 and that will take care of screen off.

As always, this is the opinion of one man, not fact.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Tried nick's aosp but my wifi was iffy. Are there any fixes for that?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> adrynalyne's cifs tun6 and 3++ kernels work well, but the included kernel works great on skyraider. imo's 5.2 kernel is solid, but isn't an anykernel and will overwrite Ihtfp69's ramdisk tweaks and possibly interfere with wifi. Also, for the best skyraider experience, make sure to use a file explorer, go into the build prop, find the call screen line, and change it to equals zero. equals zero gives you the sense 2.1 call screen that will persist through reboots and isn't prone to the call answer bug that the 3.0 incoming call screen has.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


Thanks! Yea the only bug I noticed was that when I was using widgetlocker I got a call and it wouldn't let me answer, it just gave me an option to end the call even though I never answered it...lol..so I tried changing it to =0...I will see how that goes.

Also, when I update SuperUser or try to it fails.

Otherwise I love this ROM

Oh but I hate the Sense Lockscreen...I wish I could delete all the shortcuts because I never use them, otherwise I wouldn't mind the ring


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I think you can use the sense 3.5 camera apk from 1.4 soab on that rom. I think that's what I did. 3.5 camera I think is the best besides liquids ics rom camera.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Hmm I will have to find that


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Oh yeah Skyraider has some really cool themes too. For example: ics, dark horse, and a couple others.


Gonna find that ICS theme right now!

EDIT: this what you were referring to: http://www.teambamf.net/topic/1912-theme-ice-cream-sandwich-v11-for-skyraider-zeus-13/


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Gonna find that ICS theme right now!
> 
> EDIT: this what you were referring to: http://www.teambamf.net/topic/1912-theme-ice-cream-sandwich-v11-for-skyraider-zeus-13/


Yes


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Thanks! Yea the only bug I noticed was that when I was using widgetlocker I got a call and it wouldn't let me answer, it just gave me an option to end the call even though I never answered it...lol..so I tried changing it to =0...I will see how that goes.
> 
> Also, when I update SuperUser or try to it fails.
> 
> ...


well, you can change the lockscreen shortcuts to launch whichever apps you'd like. also, superuser queries its servers for binary update data when you check for binary updates through the app. superuser's servers may have been momentarily down or unavailable when you checked, you should try again.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Everything works good in superuser, and then it says "Making sure new su works...fail!"

And yea I just don't like the shortcuts there period, I would change to widgetlocker but don't want it to effect answering calls like it did before unless that is the 3.0 call screen error you were referring to...I changed it to the 2.1 in build.prop

EDIT: Cleared SU data and it updated!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Yes


Is there anyway to turn off all the built in animations of the theme? I love the theme, but not a fan of the animations


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Is there anyway to turn off all the built in animations of the theme? I love the theme, but not a fan of the animations


Are you talking about weather animation after unlocking the phone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Are you talking about weather animation after unlocking the phone?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No all the animations like going to different screens, etc


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

I pretty sure it's all built in the theme. I tried to not include the robo zip file that they tell you to flash with the theme zip, but still didnt change anything. Not sure how to change that one lol


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Its okay not a big deal


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny (Jul 27, 2012)

I think you should try Liquids ICS ROM, I know the data still doesn't work along with mms. Apparently YouTube doesn't either but you can just use tubemate or mobile version. I actually use it as my DD, also I don't think the link in the forum works but you can get it at mechacentre.com and then flash Google Now. Which works very well.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## cutbait (Sep 30, 2011)

Rom zombie is a good rom .been running it for 2 weeks just dont update the launcher that comes with it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

cutbait said:


> Rom zombie is a good rom.


RomZombie is a good one. It's unlikely that it'll see an update since the dev's computer crashed and he's getting a new phone, but solid ROM nonetheless. Holo launcher actually works well on it and the included walls are sick!

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------

